

What Apple Must Change Now That Jobs Isn't CEO - nicklovescode
http://www.marco.org/2011/08/26/top-5-things-apple-must-change-now-that-jobs-is-not-ceo

======
TomOfTTB
I get the joke and I don't mean to lessen Jobs' accomplishments in any way.
But don't underestimate the challenges Cook faces.

Services like Netflix are eating into Apple's video business while services
like Mog and Spotify attack on the music side. Android devices have already
overtaken iPhones in market share and Microsoft is determined to gain a
foothold (which Nokia's distribution channels might provide outside the U.S.).
Android tablets are quickly getting better (Honeycomb is still lacking but is
1,000 times better than first generation tablets). On the Mac side you're
already starting to see more attempts at cracking the Mac's security (since
the platform is now growing fast enough to create a big target). On the home
front Apple still hasn't really cracked the living room market (and I say that
as an Apple TV user)

From a business perspective they'll obviously start to see at least a little
brain drain as the lure of working with Steve Jobs is now gone. Record
companies are still determined to get out from under Apple's thumb and
Amazon's new tablet seems to represent the most significant threat Apple's
ever faced in that regard. Plus you have market saturation among Apple's
traditional market of upper middle class and above (i wouldn't say they've
reached that point yet but with their current sales levels the day is rapidly
approaching)

So it's hardly smooth sailing. I mean, being on top is great but it also means
EVERYBODY is looking to take you down.

